# who's doing it?



## meritodd1221

The Great Cloth Diaper Hunt?

if you are doing it, quick question -- is it taking you to the Diaper Decisions page every time you fill out one of those forms? Just want to make sure I'm doing this right! :LOL


----------



## supercrunch

I signed up, but I haven't received an email yet


----------



## organicmommy

yup every time I find an icon and fill in the form, it takes me to that page


----------



## mindycat72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meritodd1221*
The Great Cloth Diaper Hunt?

if you are doing it, quick question -- is it taking you to the Diaper Decisions page every time you fill out one of those forms? Just want to make sure I'm doing this right! :LOL

Thank you for asking this! Yes, that's where it takes me too.


----------



## supercrunch

nevermind







:
I found the email


----------



## kofduke

I'm doing it! My quick question - are the web sites we're supposed to be looking at to find the icon the sponsors? Or is there another list somewhere? The sponsors don't seem like there's enough to get to 84?


----------



## LizaBear

Yep - forms now (I think I started to early, I wasn't getting them this morning!).

I'm going slow - and so far have only been to 1 site where I simply cannot find the little icon. Of course - I've only been to 5 or 6 sponsrs so far.


----------



## AngelBee

: What is it???


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kofduke*
I'm doing it! My quick question - are the web sites we're supposed to be looking at to find the icon the sponsors? Or is there another list somewhere? The sponsors don't seem like there's enough to get to 84?


Yep, that's right. They're adding them as they go along


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*







: What is it???

The Great Diaper Hunt

http://www.diaperdecisions.com/modul...cle&sid=40


----------



## mindycat72

Is there somewhere to keep track of which ones you've been credited?


----------



## supercrunch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Yep - forms now (I think I started to early, I wasn't getting them this morning!).

I'm going slow - and so far have only been to 1 site where I simply cannot find the little icon. Of course - I've only been to 5 or 6 sponsrs so far.

I think I was just at that site :LOL
I gave myself a headache going over each and every page a gazillion times, then I gave up


----------



## kofduke

I couldn't find it on one site either - are we allowed to say which one?


----------



## supercrunch

actually, I can't find them on several sites...did some of the WAHMs maybe forget to add the icon??

this is driving me nuts :LOL


----------



## kelle1996

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kofduke*
I couldn't find it on one site either - are we allowed to say which one?

I am not sure but I have 3 I am haveing trouble with.........


----------



## supercrunch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelle1996*
I am not sure but I have 3 I am haveing trouble with.........

3 so far here too


----------



## camotyka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72*
Is there somewhere to keep track of which ones you've been credited?

I was wondering that same thing?


----------



## LizaBear

I emailed Susie asking if there was a way to keep track - her response was

Quote:

right now, its all done manually. In about 2 days when i have sorted through the info i can give you an update. WE are also putting up a download-able page that you can keep track on.
Susie
I hope that is okay to post here - it'll save her getting the same question from many many mamas


----------



## ustasmom

I have 41.







: I should go do some housework. :LOL


----------



## mindycat72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I have 41.







: I should go do some housework. :LOL

Showoff.

Pbttttthhhhht!


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I have 41.







: I should go do some housework. :LOL

tell me you've got high speed access please !


----------



## Pinoikoi

I have only tried two, but I found them both... I just printed off my email list and crossed out the two wahm names that I already found info on...

How many of these things are we supposed to find again?


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys

when I first read your thread title, my first thought was "certainly not me"







: poor dh :LOL


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72*
Showoff.

Pbttttthhhhht!











:LOL What she said!!


----------



## LoveBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 Little Monkeys*
when I first read your thread title, my first thought was "certainly not me"







: poor dh :LOL









:


----------



## juliebuggie

I have been doing it too. Found 3 site i just can't find that darn icon at too. but i have only found 13 so far. I hope to find more soon!


----------



## AngelBee

They can be any Wahms or from the sponsor list?


----------



## tnrsmom

just the sponser list


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom*
just the sponser list









Thank you!


----------



## AngelBee

I registered but now I can not get back on the site for the sponsor list!


----------



## LizaBear

I can't get back to the sponsor list either


----------



## AngelBee

Crap!!!


----------



## ustasmom

I think that the bandwidth has been exceeded.


----------



## mindycat72

Did we break it?


----------



## daysofelijah

Yeah, I can't get on anymore either. I only have two!


----------



## 425lisamarie

the hyenas have done it again!!!


----------



## ChattyCat

Okay, I'm getting annoyed. Do I just suck at this or do all the sites not have the icon yet? I've randomly selected 3 sites, and scoured them, and so far I'm 0 for 3!







:


----------



## Moon Faerie

Yeah, and when I find one, it gives me an error when I submit.


----------



## AngelBee

I can't find the diaper thingy on one of the sponsor sites.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72*
Did we break it?










I think so


----------



## 425lisamarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Okay, I'm getting annoyed. Do I just suck at this or do all the sites not have the icon yet? I've randomly selected 3 sites, and scoured them, and so far I'm 0 for 3!







:

it;s not just you..unless I suck too! I can't find the dumb things


----------



## kofduke

I think we broke it too...don't they realize what happens when hyenas get going?


----------



## juliebuggie

Well if any one can find the darn diaper thing at hightopbabydesigns.com let me know i can find it for the life of me and she told me it is there some where. :LOL


----------



## LizaBear

Okay - it *is* broke. Again, I bugged Susie

My email to her

Quote:

Is it broke?








Her response

Quote:

LOL yes







give it an hour...we are working to get the site up








Susie


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Okay - it *is* broke. Again, I bugged Susie

My email to her

Her response


Some of these things are lil buggers to find. I have my window open so I keep searching and writing them down. Im a lil worried that I wont get confirmation of the ones I found. I have yet to recieve anything by email and I am 1/4 way trough the list. Im writing them down on a print out.

Should I worry ?


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
Well if any one can find the darn diaper thing at hightopbabydesigns.com let me know i can find it for the life of me and she told me it is there some where. :LOL

I found it.


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I found it.









Me too.


----------



## NicknJulesMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
Some of these things are lil buggers to find. I have my window open so I keep searching and writing them down. Im a lil worried that I wont get confirmation of the ones I found. I have yet to recieve anything by email and I am 1/4 way trough the list. Im writing them down on a print out.

Should I worry ?

No need to worry!







You don't get an email, it should take you back to the diaper decisions site or to the confirmation page.

Remember you have a month to find them all, no prize for the one done the quickest









Lisa


----------



## AngelBee

Does anyone have a list of sponsors they could email me/pm me/post.

I still can access the list...


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I found it.









Me too.


----------



## juliebuggie

I found it now thanks all.

Has anyone found the one at alternative baby yet??


----------



## supercrunch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
I found it now thanks all.

Has anyone found the one at alternative baby yet??

I am convinced that there isn't one on alternative baby. I spend over half an hour searching every nook and cranny of that site and I couldn't find it.







:


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace474*
I am convinced that there isn't one on alternative baby. I spend over half an hour searching every nook and cranny of that site and I couldn't find it.







:

Me too. Everything you could click on.....I have clicked.

I also couldn't find one on Apron strings.


----------



## juliebuggie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
Me too. Everything you could click on.....I have clicked.

I also couldn't find one on Apron strings.









I couldn't find one at apron strings either. I looked everywhere







:


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
Me too. Everything you could click on.....I have clicked.

I also couldn't find one on Apron strings.










No luck on Alternative Baby, but I did find on on Aprin Strings.

No luck on ApplePiebaby, BityBums or WoolieWonders yet, but I sent hubby to look around. I opened every window and every thing you can click on. Those are the only 3 we still need that I know of that are what I printed out. I never had a list emailed to me.

Sad, I know.. we had the kids help so I would be able to enjoy the rest of the month. My 14 year old would come running and scream " I found one" and then forget the numbers. LOL We are all just a bunch of addicts.


----------



## Pinoikoi

Apron Strings wasn't on the list emailed to me. Are you sure they are participating?

I didn't find the one on Apple Pie Baby either, and the site was SLOW.


----------



## AngelBee

Ok....I found Apron Strings now....how did I miss it!







:


----------



## ChiknGirl

I found the Alternative Baby one, but it wasn't easy.


----------



## juliebuggie

i found the apple pie baby one first one i found lol


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
i found the apple pie baby one first one i found lol

I went back and looked and found it. I swear, I was on that page twice. I almost ordered one. LOL


----------



## nakagain

any luck on bittybums?


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nakagain*
any luck on bittybums?

Nope.. I sent hubby the addy to find it for me. I wish there was an easier way to keep track. It would be nice if it let you see who you have done.. now the sites down again and I cant log them in.


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace474*
I am convinced that there isn't one on alternative baby. I spend over half an hour searching every nook and cranny of that site and I couldn't find it.







:


Me too..I have a darn headache. I cannot find that thing anywhere!!!







:


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
I couldn't find one at apron strings either. I looked everywhere







:


That one wasn't too hard..keep looking









I can't find one on bitty bums







:


----------



## krazy4mykids

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
Me too..I have a darn headache. I cannot find that thing anywhere!!!







:


I spent a 1/2 hour looking for it, cant find it anywhere


----------



## Quindin

Do you get a confirmation email when you first register??
I did not, but I have been playing and going back to the DiaperDecision page as I am supposed to.
Is everything working ?
I found 15! No luck with Applepie baby, Alternative Baby or BittyBums


----------



## supercrunch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
Do you get a confirmation email when you first register??
I did not, but I have been playing and going back to the DiaperDecision page as I am supposed to.
Is everything working ?
I found 15! No luck with Applepie baby, Alternative Baby or BittyBums

Applepie baby is there








It took me 8 years to find it, but I finally did.
Keep trying, mama.

I put alternative baby and bitty bums in my "try again later" list


----------



## AngelBee

I found apple pie....does anyone have the web address for baily's britches?


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
I found apple pie....does anyone have the web address for baily's britches?

http://www.bbnmore.com/


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikel1979*
http://www.bbnmore.com/

Thank you!


----------



## Quindin

I found applepie baby!!!
Yay!


----------



## LizaBear

I've got applepie, I've got alternative baby - having NO LUCK on bitty bums.


----------



## AngelBee

Anyone find teh dipe at binglebum baby?


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
Anyone find teh dipe at binglebum baby?

yep - got that one.


----------



## Quindin

ARGGHHHH - I looked EVERYWHERE in Charmed Escentials!!! It is NOT there!!!!!


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
ARGGHHHH - I looked EVERYWHERE in Charmed Escentials!!! It is NOT there!!!!!


We had 4 different people go through that site and no one could find it. I swear, its not there. A few sites are like this.


----------



## AngelBee

This kinda sucks.....I did not see binglebums....

I can't find chunky monkey either...


----------



## ustasmom

Well, I am calling it a day with 62. I only have either really big websites left, or those who nobody can find an icon for.


----------



## stacey0402

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
ARGGHHHH - I looked EVERYWHERE in Charmed Escentials!!! It is NOT there!!!!!

ME TOO! I looked at every link 3 times.

I am really figuring out what sites I like and some I don't! For instance, some sites have WAAAAY too many sub-categories.


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
This kinda sucks.....I did not see binglebums....

I can't find chunky monkey either...










Both of those sites are there, promise!


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I am really figuring out what sites I like and some I don't! For instance, some sites have WAAAAY too many sub-categories.


Oh yes, Im checking off the list and making notes of sites I want to come back and sites I really hate. Some of these are very hard to navigate and are overwhelming to attempt to shop.

But I have found some awesome moms I would have never of seen before this.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
ME TOO! I looked at every link 3 times.

I am really figuring out what sites I like and some I don't! For instance, some sites have WAAAAY too many sub-categories.









: No kidding!


----------



## AngelBee

Maybe we should let the wahms know their sites are difficult to navigate.


----------



## LizaBear

I think that's likely a good idea.

I read that the icon should be 4 clicks away from the main page - I took that as meaning it could be 4 pages deep into the web page (main page, category page, subcategory page, item description). I'm sure I've looked deeper than that into a few.

And some are just page after page after page - it takes FOREVER to navigate and I know I"ll not go back just because it's a PITA.

On the other hand - I'm starting to wish I had unlimited budget because there is some GORGEOUS stuff out there !!!


----------



## hallesmom

I'm just getting started! I've registered...but I can't find ANY!!!


----------



## MissSugarKane

OMG I can not believe I am wasting my time doing this. Even worse the movers took all our furniture today so I am on the floor going through all these sites. I can't find anything. After clicking into one catagory and not finding the diaper I give up and move on to the next site. I think I am too lazy to place this :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
I've got applepie, I've got alternative baby - having NO LUCK on bitty bums.


you've got alternative baby?







: That site is driving me crazy...


----------



## juliebuggie

I should be doing many other things right now but i am look for those darn icons lol Much cheaper than buying diaper thou.

Can the mama's who found the alternative baby one give us other some hints. please i will go crazy tring to find that one.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I can find the diaper hunt sponser link but not the diaper icon you are supposed to find on a few sites but they are ones already mentioned as hard to find. I guess I have to keep at it!


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
I should be doing many other things right now but i am look for those darn icons lol Much cheaper than buying diaper thou.

Can the mama's who found the alternative baby one give us other some hints. please i will go crazy tring to find that one.










I would if I could remember! :LOL I'm working on getting #13, and I have completely forgotten where on the sites I found the icons. I have skipped over 4 sites though now. I have searched 3 from top to bottom and am having such a hard time (Apron Strings, Bitty Bums, and Celtic Cloth). And, I guess Angel Bottoms isn't open right now, because its under construction.


----------



## kath

what i want to know is how much $ one has spent or will spend this month while searching for these little diapers and codes? i've just bought something for the new baby (and i never buy stuff early) and keep seeing all sorts of things i like.

as for alternative baby, it is there. i just found it.


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kath*
as for alternative baby, it is there. i just found it.

Yup. Actually, it's even there in 2 places now.


----------



## LizaBear

would y'all hate me if I said I found the bitty bums icon ?


----------



## ChattyCat

Ok, I finally found Apron Strings. Has anybody found Bitty Bums, Celtic Cloth or Charmed Escentials, or am I just looking in vain?


----------



## kelle1996

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
would y'all hate me if I said I found the bitty bums icon ?

YES!! LOL Do give us a hint!! Pleeease!!!


----------



## kelle1996

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelle1996*
YES!! LOL Do give us a hint!! Pleeease!!!

nak
Nevbermind, i got it!


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
would y'all hate me if I said I found the bitty bums icon ?

We won't hate you if you give us all a hint!


----------



## juliebuggie

i found celtic clothes look at there diapers is the hint.


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
i found celtic clothes look at there diapers is the hint.

Can I just say that that one was so unfair? I clicked on that link so many times, but it takes you to another site, so I would close it (thinking that I'm not going to find the icon at a different site)! Augh!!!!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Did anyone else come upon a broken link on BearBunz? I found the icon but the link is broken, should I just go back to it tomorrow or something?


----------



## Moon Faerie

Yeah, I just remembered the code, and then I used the link from another site with that code.


----------



## kath

i found that broken link too but i just went back to another site, clicked on their link and put in the bearbunz number. hope that works. if not, i kept track of where it was so i can go back but.....


----------



## LizaBear

Bitty Buns is on the main page


----------



## juliebuggie

i just rememberd the code and put it in a diffrent link too. It should work fine i also let the site know there link was broken.


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Bitty Buns is on the main page









Does anyone else feel really stupid?


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*







Does anyone else feel really stupid?

I must be getting a different main page because I do not see it and I know what I'm looking for because I found a few other ones fine. So yeah I feel really stoooopid right now.


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*







Does anyone else feel really stupid?

Yes! I still can't find it!


----------



## LizaBear

It's there - pay close attention to ALL the boxes on the main page


----------



## Moon Faerie

Ooooh, very sneaky! I would NEVER have noticed that. Patience is something I was not blessed with.


----------



## ChattyCat

With the browser I use, two *near* identical pages open up. I tend to close pages like that frequently. I think I was closing the wrong one.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
you've got alternative baby?







: That site is driving me crazy...









Me too! I have looked twice!







:


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Wow that one is probably the toughest one! Thanks for the clue.


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
Me too! I have looked twice!







:


Look at all the stuff for mom on Alternative Baby.


----------



## AngelBee

Man....I found alternative baby.....and a nursing necklace I want to buy!


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Look at all the stuff for mom on Alternative Baby.









I went back to search before I got the hint!

I did find it this time though







Finally!


----------



## AngelBee

I need the web addresses for bitty buns and cradled in cloth....


----------



## ChattyCat

www.bittybums.com and www.cradledincloth.com

If you have any luck at Cradled in Cloth let me know. I finally gave up on that one. I'll just have to go back to that one.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Cradled in Cloth is under one of the Diaper catagories, I don't want to be too specific but if you can't find it after checking again I will give another hint







.


----------



## babykinsx2mom

I was done with the list and have 4 more to go.. went back and found Alternative baby and Bittybuns.. but still can not locate Charmed Escentials and Crinkle Bottoms. Why do I have a feeling they are infront of my nose??


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I can't find charmed esentials either and I looked under every catagory!


----------



## LizaBear

Time for bed ladies - I'm giving up today's search with 24 found.


----------



## ChattyCat

I don't know how I kept missing that one at Cradled in Cloth. I swear I clicked every single link on that site at least 5 times! :LOL I was there forever! Thanks for the hint. It gave me the motivation to go back and try again. It still took me a good while!


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Time for bed ladies - I'm giving up today's search with 24 found.


Indeed! Uh oh, the baby just woke up. See you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
I don't know how I kept missing that one at Cradled in Cloth. I swear I clicked every single link on that site at least 5 times! :LOL I was there forever! Thanks for the hint. It gave me the motivation to go back and try again. It still took me a good while!









Yay glad you found it!! Some of them are easier and some are hard, I'm so grateful for the sites with only a few catagories :LOL.


----------



## AngelBee

How many are there total? On my list I only have 81.....aren't there 82?


----------



## vkberes

Do you have to get all 80 someting to be entered in the drawing or is it just 40? I agree some of these sites are crazy with ten million categories. I have been just hitting the more simpler stores like knitting.


----------



## stacey0402

I clicked every single possible link in Charmed Escentials (in 3 seperate visits, twice each)







:


----------



## elsie

I have found 7, and they all give me the same error when I click on them: "Not Found

The requested URL /foundicon.htm was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Is anyone else getting them?


----------



## mamasgirls

This has taken up my entire evening! Some of them are really hard, and some I can't find at all. I have 21 and I think I'm off to bed


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsie*
I have found 7, and they all give me the same error when I click on them: "Not Found

The requested URL /foundicon.htm was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Is anyone else getting them?

No. Did you register?


----------



## Talula Fairie

I'm doing it. And I'm so frusterated! I"ve been stumped on Charmed Escentials and Chunky Monkey Boutique . Feh.







:


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I clicked every single possible link in Charmed Escentials (in 3 seperate visits, twice each)







:

so did I. Oh, and I'm stuck on Crinkle Bottoms too. Some are not there, I swear. Bleh.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
I'm doing it. And I'm so frusterated! I"ve been stumped on Charmed Escentials, Chunky Monkey Boutique, and Bitty Bums. Feh.







:

I can't find those either....or Crinkle bottoms


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
I can't find those either....or Crinkle bottoms

I just found bitty bottoms!! its on the front page, look at ALL the boxes...you'll see it


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
I'm doing it. And I'm so frusterated! I"ve been stumped on Charmed Escentials and Chunky Monkey Boutique . Feh.







:


Me too, and crinkle bottoms cannot be there, it just can't. It's a small site with only a few links and I checked all of them 2 times. Chunky Monkey is too big of a site and I got frustrated, I will try in the morning after some coffee and Charmed Escentials I checked every link 2 times also and it's not there.


----------



## shalena

Annie's Maternity Corner = impossible! Has anyone found it? I think DH is starting to worry I'll throw my laptop across the room!


----------



## stacey0402

I could be at JMBS *all*freakin'*night*...Off to brew coffee.


----------



## stacey0402

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
Chunky Monkey is too big of a site and I got frustrated, I will try in the morning after some coffee and Charmed Escentials I checked every link 2 times also and it's not there.









I am leave chunky and probably JMBS for last...too much stuff!


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalena*
Annie's Maternity Corner = impossible! Has anyone found it? I think DH is starting to worry I'll throw my laptop across the room!

I found that one...I don't remember where







:

I will have to look again.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I could be at JMBS *all*freakin'*night*...Off to brew coffee.









:


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
I just found bitty bottoms!! its on the front page, look at ALL the boxes...you'll see it

I still don't see it....maybe I am on the wrong site....


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
I still don't see it....maybe I am on the wrong site....

http://www.shopwahm.com/bittybums/

Try this one and it's on the home page


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I could be at JMBS *all*freakin'*night*...Off to brew coffee.









: You and me both mama!! I've been there over an hour and can't find it still.


----------



## AngelBee

Seriously....there is something wrong with me.....I don't see it!!!


----------



## shalena

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
I found that one...I don't remember where







:

I will have to look again.









I'm going to lose my mind! :LOL

(I'm really not laughing, I'm on the verge of crying.







)


----------



## AngelBee

shalena....bummis super whisper wrap......click on it

OMGoodness.....I just found bitty bums!


----------



## stacey0402

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
Seriously....there is something wrong with me.....I don't see it!!!

Just open the home page...and be patient. I thought i was losing my mind too


----------



## AngelBee

That one is not even funny....

I saw it as I closed the window....giving up....

And then when I went back...I couldn't find it!!!!

I found it now!


----------



## shalena

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
shalena....bummis super whisper wrap......click on it

OMGoodness.....I just found bitty bums!

















Thank you so much!


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalena*







Thank you so much!









:

I am having no luck at fancy fanny.....maybe I am too tired!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I think I'm going to be at JMBS and jamtots the entire month of June







: I've been at Jamtots forever and can't find it.


----------



## Talula Fairie

The Fancy Fanny one is under "clothing" at the top, but they screwed up the html and the link doesn't work. You will have to use the link from another site but the numbers work


----------



## AngelBee

I went past it like 100 times.....I was looking for the green dipe....not the numbers....


----------



## AngelBee

Uffta! Jack's is going to take forever! I just paged through all 750 items they have......


----------



## amysuen

Why is it when you're looking for something it's always in the last place you look???

Because when you find it you stop looking!








:LOL

I never knew there was so many WAHMs out there, and such great stuff! My wish list is growing like crazy!!


----------



## ustasmom

I'm missing only two. Has anyone found one at Charmed Escentials yet?


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalena*
Annie's Maternity Corner = impossible! Has anyone found it? I think DH is starting to worry I'll throw my laptop across the room!


Its there. I am only missing 4 out of all 82.
Charmed Essentials-- Looked over it more than 5 times. NOT THERE
CrinkleBottoms-- Not ion that site anywhere I swear
The Ec Store ( lack of looking last night through a huge store) LOL
Noggin Works-- Cant find, going back now.

**edit** found EC store. Heading to Noggin works. Checked Charmed and Crinkle, NO LUCK


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
Its there. I am only missing 4 out of all 82.
Charmed Essentials-- Looked over it more than 5 times. NOT THERE
CrinkleBottoms-- Not ion that site anywhere I swear.
The Ec Store ( lack of looking last night through a huge store) LOL
Noggin Works-- Cant find, going back now.


I got all those except Charmed. I have looked and looked. And I can't get into JamTots.


----------



## juliebuggie

I can't find the stork warehouse one any hints???


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I got all those except Charmed. I have looked and looked. And I can't get into JamTots.

You found Crinkle Bottoms?? Please, send us a hint!


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
You found Crinkle Bottoms?? Please, send us a hint!


My 12yodd found it while I was out yesterday. :LOL I'll go take a look.


----------



## nakagain

Sweet, I finally found crinkle bottoms.
What do you think about them?


----------



## babykinsx2mom

never mind.. found it. Dang.. that was sneaky


----------



## Azreial

some of these are so hard its not even funny


----------



## babykinsx2mom

A hint.. on Noggin, do a search for the image name :LOL It will come up as an item! LOL so much easier then trying to search all those catagories!

PS.. this does not work on JamTots.

Only missing two now. Charmed Essentails and I have yet to finish up Jam Tots.


----------



## juliebuggie

how the heck did you find crinkle wraps i am going crazy here. it's such a small site too! ughhhh


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
how the heck did you find crinkle wraps i am going crazy here. it's such a small site too! ughhhh


Pull up ANY item and click on EVERY link on that page.. ALL of them. Have something to say about it.

and yes, that is a hint. LOL :LOL


----------



## Moon Faerie

Ugh, Jam Tots is too much! Maybe it wasn't the best idea to try it right after Jack' Magic Beanstalk.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I was up half the night but I found most of them :LOL. I still need celtic cloth, chunky monkey, jamtots and a few other ones. I saved the bigger sites until last. I can't find Charmed Escentials either, has anyone found that one?

ok found jmbs


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
I can't find Charmed Escentials either, has anyone found that one?

Its not on the site. I even pulled the source to see if we were just missing it. The HTML for the button is NOWHERE on the site. I didnt even see a link for the great diaper hunt, so maybe it was not uploaded?? Im thinking of contacting Sue @ DD and see if they know if it is on there for sure.

Be patient with the others.. and read back for all the hints on some of the larger sites. They are all there, just sneaky sometimes.


----------



## juliebuggie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
Pull up ANY item and click on EVERY link on that page.. ALL of them. Have something to say about it.

and yes, that is a hint. LOL :LOL

ahh got it. Thanks.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
Its not on the site. I even pulled the source to see if we were just missing it. The HTML for the button is NOWHERE on the site. I didnt even see a link for the great diaper hunt, so maybe it was not uploaded?? Im thinking of contacting Sue @ DD and see if they know if it is on there for sure.

Be patient with the others.. and read back for all the hints on some of the larger sites. They are all there, just sneaky sometimes.

Ok that's why I asked, it seems a lot of people can't find it so I wanted to see if it was even there! The other ones I'm getting there, it's a lot of fun looking just time consuming :LOL.


----------



## LizaBear

Celtic Cloths is driving me batty









And I did read the hint here


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Celtic Cloths is driving me batty









And I did read the hint here

I found it, it is under diapers :LOL. Do a search for the icon or look under pockets


----------



## LizaBear

going to look in the pockets of celtic now


----------



## mimim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
going to look in the pockets of celtic now









Gee that's subtle. :LOL


----------



## LEAW

Heh well celtic was tricky too.. it opened an external site before i found it...


----------



## pilesoflaundry

jamtots is driving me up a tree, that site is just hugh. grrrr


----------



## supercrunch

uh-oh

now we really crashed it :LOL

I am getting the "this account has been suspened" error

it's the exact same error that we all got during the fluffymail fiasco

woops







:


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace474*
uh-oh

now we really crashed it :LOL

I am getting the "this account has been suspened" error

it's the exact same error that we all got during the fluffymail fiasco

woops







:


Yup oops







: , I was just coming to post this! I just keep looking and then writing the numbers down so I can enter them later when it's back up again.


----------



## Mama~Love

I told myself I wasn't going to do this, but it is SO ADDICTING!!


----------



## LEAW

Looks like they totally overshot their bandwidth for the month already.. and it's only June 2 :LOL


----------



## NicknJulesMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsie*
I have found 7, and they all give me the same error when I click on them: "Not Found

The requested URL /foundicon.htm was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Is anyone else getting them?

The site is down again







They are working on it...


----------



## elsie

Well at least I'm not crazy... well maybe I am crazy, but this does not make me more crazy.


----------



## hallesmom

Man-I'm at work and actually have time to do it and it's broke!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hallesmom*
Man-I'm at work and actually have time to do it and it's broke!









You could keep searching and just write the numbers down to submit when the site is back up. That's what I'm doing for now







.


----------



## LEAW

does someone have a list of the sites? i can't even see that!

if you have the text list, would you post it?


----------



## juliebuggie

any one found jam-tots yet?? I am still looking this could take a very long time. I do need to work on my waiting skills thou. lol


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
does someone have a list of the sites? i can't even see that!

if you have the text list, would you post it?

The site won't work when I post the link, I've had it open since before the crash so it still works for me. If I close it I won't get back to it I assume.
Abbycadabras
Alternative Baby
Apple Pie Baby
Angel Bottoms Boutique
AngelDry Diapers
Apron Strings Baby Things
Baby Space Slings
Bailey's Britches 'N More
Bay Bee
Bear Bunz
Benjamuffins
Binglebum Baby
Bitty Bums
Bungalow Buns
Celtic Cloths
Charmed Escentials
Chunky Monkey Boutique
Cozy Time Babies
Cradled in Cloth
Crafty Carriers
Crinkle Bottoms
Cutie Bunz
Daisy Baby Slings
The Diaper Pail
Dreamboat Diapers
Drybees
The EC Store
The Fancy Fanny
Fancy Moosey
Fern and Faerie
For Baby With Love
Green Acre Designs
Heirloom Babies
Handmade by Hanaki
High Top Baby Designs
Jack's Magic Beanstalk
JamTots
Kuddly Kreations
Limelight Boutique
Little Earth Angels
Little Rain Dancers
Lovey Bums
Loving Creations
Lucy Luvs
Maternity Corner
Mommy's Little Sweetie
Monkey Sudz
Nature's Spirit Products
New Life Woolens
Noggin Works
Northern Essence
Operation Cloth Diapers
Peachie Baby
Pieces of My Heart
Posh Pouches
Precious Beginnings Diapers 'n Things
Precious Coverings
Purple Caterpillar Creations
Rocking Horse Babies
Rousers Trousers
Rump Knits
Sisters of Breastfeeding
Sit on Knits
Snuggle Hugs
Stork Savers
Sugar Britches Diapers
Sugar Plum Baby
Texas Blubonnet Dipes
The Mommy Marketplace
The Sling Lady
The Stork Wearhouse
The Threaded Branch
Tulip Baby
TLC Blankets
Triple Trouble Plus 4
Turtles Dreams
Under the Cabbage Leaf
WAHMarama
Wallypop
We Cee Dee
Woolly Rascals
Wooly Wonders by Nada

I still haven't found jamtots







: . I've been there all morning and I was looking last night too.


----------



## LEAW

No, nothing on the site works right now, that's why I was hoping someone had cut/pasted the list somewhere else and could paste it here.

I've got at least 1/3 of them, and a napping baby, and time to KILL on finding more.. of course she'll wake up as soon as it comes back online. :LOL


----------



## LEAW

Cool thanks!


----------



## juliebuggie

I was to slow posting it. lol


----------



## kath

okay, i'm caving. any hints for jamtots--it is my last to find besides charmed escentials which everyone is having issues with? i hate asking. i feel like a failure but i must go eat and pee (tmi--sorry).


----------



## nakagain

Latest word from Diaper desicions

_working on getting more bandwidth AGAIN and that we will extend the hunt until the 2nd of July to compensate_


----------



## NicknJulesMom

TEXT-ONLY SPONSOR LIST

Abbycadabras
Alternative Baby
Apple Pie Baby
Angel Bottoms Boutique
AngelDry Diapers
Apron Strings Baby Things
Baby Space Slings
Bailey's Britches 'N More
Bay Bee
Bear Bunz
Benjamuffins
Binglebum Baby
Bitty Bums
Bungalow Buns
Celtic Cloths
Charmed Escentials
Chunky Monkey Boutique
Cozy Time Babies
Cradled in Cloth
Crafty Carriers
Crinkle Bottoms
Cutie Bunz
Daisy Baby Slings
The Diaper Pail
Dreamboat Diapers
Drybees
The EC Store
The Fancy Fanny
Fancy Moosey
Fern and Faerie
For Baby With Love
Green Acre Designs
Heirloom Babies
Handmade by Hanaki
High Top Baby Designs
Jack's Magic Beanstalk
JamTots
Kuddly Kreations
Limelight Boutique
Little Earth Angels
Little Rain Dancers
Lovey Bums
Loving Creations
Lucy Luvs
Maternity Corner
Mommy's Little Sweetie
Monkey Sudz
Nature's Spirit Products
New Life Woolens
Noggin Works
Northern Essence
Operation Cloth Diapers
Peachie Baby
Pieces of My Heart
Posh Pouches
Precious Beginnings Diapers 'n Things
Precious Coverings
Purple Caterpillar Creations
Rocking Horse Babies
Rousers Trousers
Rump Knits
Sisters of Breastfeeding
Sit on Knits
Snuggle Hugs
Stork Savers
Sugar Britches Diapers
Sugar Plum Baby
Texas Blubonnet Dipes
The Mommy Marketplace
The Sling Lady
The Stork Wearhouse
The Threaded Branch
Tulip Baby
TLC Blankets
Triple Trouble Plus 4
Turtles Dreams
Under the Cabbage Leaf
WAHMarama
Wallypop
We Cee Dee
Woolly Rascals
Wooly Wonders by Nada


----------



## DiaperDecisions

Hi everyone,

This is Melissa from Diaper Decisions! You gals are incredible!! You shut us down again! But this is a good thing right?









I just wanted to announce that we are getting ready to purchase a bigger bandwidth account so that you all can hunt all day long without this annoying little thing called a CRASH!

So that we can make up to you this lost time, we are going to run this until July 2nd. It's important to us that everyone gets a change to partipicipate, even those who don't hear about it for awhile.

Make sure to download your checksheet and keep track. Susie, is getting an individual email for each registrations and currently has 6000 emails in her inbox. We didn't expect this big a turn out (but we are thrilled nonetheless) and we didn't automate this. Next time it will be!

And I just wanted to say thank you all so much for making this such a fun time! I know it has to be irritating to get that screen, and I apologize for that! Just know we are working as fast as we can to get y'all back in the hunt!

Good luck to all of you and remember if you have a hard time, email the site and say "HEEEELLLLPPPPP!!!!!"









You gals are great!

Melissa
http://www.diaperdecisions.com
Promoting cloth diapers and the Mommies who sell them!


----------



## NicknJulesMom

oops didn't realize someone got to it before me, lol... sorry!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I can't believe I found jamtots! Little hint for those that asked it's under swimwear.


----------



## DiaperDecisions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
You found Crinkle Bottoms?? Please, send us a hint!

Please be gentle on the hints guys! Don't give it away!


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Im done other then Charmed Escentials. I am so glad its over with now. My wrist and carpal tunnel are acting up now.


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiaperDecisions*
Please be gentle on the hints guys! Don't give it away!









Some of these sites are just dang hard, and some I know were not there earlier last night and now are everywhere!! Its just wrong! Are you sure that Charmed Escentials has one on the site?? Have you verified the image? Im asking because I went so far as to pull the source code for the whole site and its nowhere to be found. LOL I have not even seen a link for the hunt on her site.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Does anyone have a bitty hint for stork savers? As far as I can tell I have clicked every single page, all the links on each page and still don't see it. Just a tiny hint, you don't have to give it away







.


----------



## kath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
I can't believe I found jamtots! Little hint for those that asked it's under swimwear.


thank you. i owe you big!!!!


----------



## kath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
Does anyone have a bitty hint for stork savers? As far as I can tell I have clicked every single page, all the links on each page and still don't see it. Just a tiny hint, you don't have to give it away







.

it is something one uses everyday (or i do) and it's not for my son. i can be more direct but wasn't sure if you wanted me to


----------



## Boobiemama

You know you all are just reducing your own chances of winning by giving everyone else the hints.....


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kath*
it is something one uses everyday (or i do) and it's not for my son. i can be more direct but wasn't sure if you wanted me to









Ahh thank you!! I clicked on the first part of those but not the other pages so I missed it







.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
You know you all are just reducing your own chances of winning by giving everyone else the hints.....

That is what I love about diaper moms....







:


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
You know you all are just reducing your own chances of winning by giving everyone else the hints.....

Isn't that part of the good thing about this community though ?

We're having fun hunting, we're helping each other when we're stuck in a rut, and we're all going to be thrilled if it's "one of us" that wins - no matter who it is.

Sappy moment alert : I







This place !!

(and I can't find the swimwear at jamtots *LOL* But that's just me - I'm still searching . . . just keep searching, just keep searching . . . okay Dory - you can stop now)


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Isn't that part of the good thing about this community though ?

We're having fun hunting, we're helping each other when we're stuck in a rut, and we're all going to be thrilled if it's "one of us" that wins - no matter who it is.

Sappy moment alert : I







This place !!

(and I can't find the swimwear at jamtots *LOL* But that's just me - I'm still searching . . . just keep searching, just keep searching . . . okay Dory - you can stop now)

Exactly, I'm sure we all would love to win but part of it is the fun and really the whole point is to promote wahms and we are definitely looking at their sites right?







I know I have bookmarked a few I want to come back to and I'm having fun too







. And a few drove me so half crazy finding them I didn't mind saving someone else wanting to unplug their computer :LOL.


----------



## kath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
You know you all are just reducing your own chances of winning by giving everyone else the hints.....


well my thought was given the number of people doing this and the fact the site is crashing, i'm never going to win anyway. and if i did, cool but if someone i know here does, even better (i don't want to move all the stuff). really, i just want to find all the little suckers. and some are just so dang frustrating.... plus i'm bored at work.

on the up side for all the businesses, plus i've already spentover $100 on myself, my son, my baby to be, my mom, and my mil. and i really want to go back and buy something else for myself. think dh will care given we have a contract to buy a house in 1 month and are supposed to be saving??? :LOL


----------



## Boobiemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
That is what I love about diaper moms....







:

I know. What is wrong with all these super nice diaper mamas??? :LOL

There have been so many times I have been amazed at how diaper mamas pull together for someone, practical strangers...


----------



## ustasmom

79 shoppers online at Charmed eScentials :LOL

now it says 331


----------



## Boobiemama

Oh, and I already spent money too! And bookmarked some sites to come back to! There are SO SO many sites I have never heard from, with lots of neato goodies!


----------



## NicknJulesMom

fwiw, you can email the stores for hints









Also the sponsors are allowed to move the icons.... good luck ladies!


----------



## ustasmom

Anyone have any info on Charmed Essentials? Has an icon been found there? I haven't found anything and I haven't heard back about my inquiry.

Anybody?


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
Oh, and I already spent money too! And bookmarked some sites to come back to! There are SO SO many sites I have never heard from, with lots of neato goodies!


----------



## LizaBear

I've not gone back to Charmed Essentials - I won't until I hear of someone who's found the icon so I know it actually exists !!


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicknJulesMom*
fwiw, you can email the stores for hints









Also the sponsors are allowed to move the icons.... good luck ladies!


I knew we could ask for hints - I didn't know they could move them though !!


----------



## LoveBaby

I'm horrible at this....

And the 2 sites I've actually found the icon..when I click on it it says url not found or something. Yeesh....

But I am having fun looking at all of the mamas sites. Way cool!







Need to find a bunch more paypal to go back and buy all the goodies I'm seeing!! :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby

Seriuosly..







! I just found another one and the link doesn't work on it either....







What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Seriuosly..







! I just found another one and the link doesn't work on it either....







What am I doing wrong?!

The diaper decisions site is down, we broke it with all the traffic :LOL. Just write down the ones you did find and when the site is back up you can enter them again, you aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## kath

i don't think you are doing anything wrong. the site (http://www.diaperdecisions.com/foundicon.htm) where you enter your info and the store # is still down. should be up sometime soon!


----------



## Moon Faerie

We crashed the site. They're working on getting more bandwidth. I've just been writing them all down, so I can enter them when the site's back up.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Has anyone heard back about what is going on with Charmed eScentials, I'm not asking for a hint just if the icon does infact exist.


----------



## achooreno

I couldn't tell from reading this thread, what is "the great diaper hunt"? thanks!


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
Has anyone heard back about what is going on with Charmed eScentials, I'm not asking for a hint just if the icon does infact exist.

Nope, I don't know anything. I sent an e-mail, but haven't heard anything yet. It's the only one I have left.


----------



## kath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *achooreno*
I couldn't tell from reading this thread, what is "the great diaper hunt"? thanks!










go to http://www.diaperdecisions.com. it is basically a scavenger hunt for these little diaper codes. if you get all of the codes, you are entered into a drawing for the grand prize, if only some (i can't remember but the rules tell you how many you have to find) you are entered for the 1st prize, 2nd prize, etc.

it's addictive but lots of fun to look at all these sites and see the cool stuff.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikel1979*
Nope, I don't know anything. I sent an e-mail, but haven't heard anything yet. It's the only one I have left.

Ok, me too it's the only one left! Ya know I searched 4 times, each and every link and not only do I not see the icon I also do not see the "diaper scavenger hunt sponser" icon you are supposed to see on each site. I saw the sponser link on every other site. I wonder if this site was put on the list by mistake?


----------



## tnrsmom

I e-mailed her and it bounced back as undeliverable.


----------



## LizaBear

please tell me I'm not the only one who's no where near done.


----------



## ChattyCat

As of last night when I went to bed I had 28. I've found 12 more today, but I haven't put them into the form yet. I've just been writing down all the numbers on my checklist. I have at least 6 sites that are giving me trouble though, that I've given up on for now. I figure if I find the rest before the end of the month, then I'll go back and search in vain. :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat

On the other hand, this scavenger hunt and the resulting thread are boosting my post count ever closer to the elusive senior member title that I've always coveted.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
On the other hand, this scavenger hunt and the resulting thread are boosting my post count ever closer to the elusive senior member title that I've always coveted.









Heck - I'm there twice over and then some, and still no title







:


----------



## juliebuggie

this is a great way to find lot of new sites too. I am close to done now but i have been looking for 2 days strait! way to much time on my hands at work.


----------



## mama*marina

I am slowly working my way through it, and liking all the hints







.

I am doing a letter at a time, I did all teh companies that started with A last night, B this morning, and C tonight. Any other way, and I would completely lose track.


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama*marina*
I am slowly working my way through it, and liking all the hints







.

I am doing a letter at a time, I did all teh companies that started with A last night, B this morning, and C tonight. Any other way, and I would completely lose track.


I started out that way. It worked great until I got to JMBS followed by Jam Tots. Holy smokes! My poor brain couldn't handle too huge sites in a row. Now I'm left with only the elusive Charmed Escentials.


----------



## vkberes

Will we be notified when they have us checked off as finding all of the icons? Since everything is being entered manually (poor mamas!) I am worried some stuff may get missed. I just started writing down the codes for my records but I didn;t in the beginning.


----------



## ChattyCat

I get really frustrated when sites have not planned for this. I was just halfway through searching one site, when I got an error message saying that the site had exceeded its allocated data transfer amount, and that the site should be restored within an hour! AUGH!







:


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
please tell me I'm not the only one who's no where near done.


If it makes you feel better the only reason I'm almost done is I stayed up until 4am last night doing the list. Today my back hurts and I'm cranky :LOL. Sometimes a little touch of OCD can be a bad thing







: . If we can figure out the deal with Charmed then I would be done.

As for your senior title, did you ask in Q & S or did you pm CM with what you wanted?


----------



## vkberes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
I get really frustrated when sites have not planned for this. I was just halfway through searching one site, when I got an error message saying that the site had exceeded its allocated data transfer amount, and that the site should be restored within an hour! AUGH!







:

You have to keep in mind that a large portion of these sites are not geared towards heavy traffic. It costs money to buy more bandwidth and I am sure not all of them can afford to do so. I just make a note to check back later.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
As for your senior title, did you ask in Q & S or did you pm CM with what you wanted?

Nope - because I have no idea HOW people get them at all :LOL

I thought they just kind of "showed up" - lame I know !


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Nope - because I have no idea HOW people get them at all :LOL

I thought they just kind of "showed up" - lame I know !


You get to pick your own. You aren't lame







, the first one is free but if you ever want to change it there is a fee, it's like 2-3 bucks.

DDDDCs are tagged by other people, now those just show up.


----------



## Talula Fairie

JMBS has twarted me!!!!!!!

Feh.

I'm fwusterated now.







:


----------



## AmandaBL

I just do not have time to participate as a hunter, but I heard a rumor there were little hints being droped, so I thought I'd check in. It sounds like a lot of fun - I can't believe that some are so hard to find!!! For those of you that found mine, was it hard or easy? I keep moving it just to be difficult as my sites not too big.... :LOL


----------



## juliebuggie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
I just do not have time to participate as a hunter, but I heard a rumor there were little hints being droped, so I thought I'd check in. It sounds like a lot of fun - I can't believe that some are so hard to find!!! For those of you that found mine, was it hard or easy? I keep moving it just to be difficult as my sites not too big.... :LOL

It was medium. lol i found it in about 10min


----------



## kath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
I just do not have time to participate as a hunter, but I heard a rumor there were little hints being droped, so I thought I'd check in. It sounds like a lot of fun - I can't believe that some are so hard to find!!! For those of you that found mine, was it hard or easy? I keep moving it just to be difficult as my sites not too big.... :LOL

your's was in my medium category (yes i rated them for difficulty too). i tend to be methodical and would start at the first list of products and move though them. so for your site, i started with tooth fairy pillows and moved down. when i found it, i had seen everything (at that time, it was on the last page of products), however you have since moved it (i just checked--i wrote down the locations too







: in addition to numbers and rating the sites). :LOL

i acutally like seeing all the items. at some sites, if i found the icon early, i kept looking. (i told you all i was bored at work--running programs takes so long and is so boring to find errors in code.)


----------



## zexplorers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kath*
your's was in my medium category (yes i rated them for difficulty too). i tend to be methodical and would start at the first list of products and move though them. so for your site, i started with tooth fairy pillows and moved down. when i found it, i had seen everything (at that time, it was on the last page of products), however you have since moved it (i just checked--i wrote down the locations too







: in addition to numbers and rating the sites). :LOL

i acutally like seeing all the items. at some sites, if i found the icon early, i kept looking. (i told you all i was bored at work--running programs takes so long and is so boring to find errors in code.)


so if I need help I know who to ask!!! I tried this last night when I could not sleep and got about 10 - I have a very short attn span these days LOL!!!


----------



## kath

susan,

you know me--i'm oc about things like this. just take those spreadsheets for example....


----------



## AmandaBL

AHHH!! I'm gonna have to move it again! hahaha

I was thinking maybe I should keep it in the last few categories, but I figured if people liked what they were seeing they'd keep looking even if it was at the begining. 10 min seems hard to me... There's so many sponsors!!! You guys will be looking forever!!! I'm gonna have to go look at where some other's sites hid it to get an idea.


----------



## kath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
AHHH!! I'm gonna have to move it again! hahaha

I was thinking maybe I should keep it in the last few categories, but I figured if people liked what they were seeing they'd keep looking even if it was at the begining. 10 min seems hard to me... There's so many sponsors!!! You guys will be looking forever!!! I'm gonna have to go look at where some other's sites hid it to get an idea.


i can tell you for all but charmed escentials. :LOL







: (not sure which is more appropriate.)


----------



## ChattyCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
I just do not have time to participate as a hunter, but I heard a rumor there were little hints being droped, so I thought I'd check in. It sounds like a lot of fun - I can't believe that some are so hard to find!!! For those of you that found mine, was it hard or easy? I keep moving it just to be difficult as my sites not too big.... :LOL

It's so funny that you came and posted just now. I started looking at your site over 2 hours ago. Then the baby woke up, and I've been laying with him ever since. He stayed in a light sleep and I couldn't walk away without waking him. I guess it's just going to be one of those restless sort of nights. I came back to the computer and was thinking "I'm just going to find this last one for today, and then I'm putting the hunt away until tomorrow."

To answer your question though, I didn't think yours was all that difficult. It was just a matter of looking through your site. I mean, that's the point of the hunt. Most sites I enjoy looking through anyway, even if I find it early. The only one's that are really making me mad are the ones that are really, super difficult to find (because they're under some obscure link or the site is huge, etc.) When I find those, I just want to run from the site, even if there was cool stuff there.


----------



## AmandaBL

They told us the icon was to be no more than 4 clicks from the homepage... I guess if the site's big enough that could still be really hard.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
They told us the icon was to be no more than 4 clicks from the homepage... I guess if the site's big enough that could still be really hard.

Yeah - when there are 102 links on page 1.
And then each of those leads to a further 102 links, which lead to 102 more links.

You could go through thousands of pages to get that "4 clicks from the front page" icon !!


----------



## MiBabyChris03

: I found Charmed eSentials..... who wants a hint? :LOL


----------



## mama2liam

Where?!?!?!


----------



## MiBabyChris03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2liam*
Where?!?!?!

Say that you wanted to know what type of ingredients they put in there various items.







If you ladies still have problems I'll give a more indepth hint.


----------



## mama2liam

Okay I just found it... I can tell you for a fact that wasn't there this morning!!!


----------



## MiBabyChris03

I still can't find Jamtots of bittybums, I think I"m just blind.


----------



## mama2liam

Please someone make me feel better and say they didn't mark down which sites they found the codes on?? Cause I have NO idea if I got them all or not and there's no way to check







:
That's what I get for being too eager!!


----------



## SEEPAE

yes it definitely wasnt on the site at all today, she must of finally been able to activate it

I need 1 more and thats the site thats been crashed since I started the hunt(Ive only been at it less than a day, LOL)
and need to hear from the mom who is running it if I should send all my codes in 1 email or in seperate.

DS has basically slept all day, so Ive been super bored :LOL


----------



## mama2liam

I still need Angel Bottoms for sure (that's the one that hasn't opened yet, right?)... other than that, nothing really pops out at me. Curse me for not checking everything off as I went. No printer here, I was too lazy to mark it all down!


----------



## ustasmom

Yeah! I'm done.


----------



## sparklemama

Have you tried this link for Angel Bottoms? http://www.angelbottomboutique.mywahmweb.com/store/


----------



## SEEPAE

the one that is down for me is the geocities one, the umm nature's something


----------



## NicknJulesMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
yes it definitely wasnt on the site at all today, she must of finally been able to activate it

I need 1 more and thats the site thats been crashed since I started the hunt(Ive only been at it less than a day, LOL)
and need to hear from the mom who is running it if I should send all my codes in 1 email or in seperate.

DS has basically slept all day, so Ive been super bored :LOL

You can send them all in one email









Which site has been crashed?


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicknJulesMom*
You can send them all in one email









Which site has been crashed?

http://www.geocities.com/naturesspiritproducts


----------



## ChattyCat

Okay, Charmed Escentials was so not there yesterday when I spent like 2 hours there.

Angel Bottoms was closed for me yesterday, but I found the icon today.

And, yeah I got about halfway through Nature's Spirit Products and then the site crashed.

I haven't sent in any of my codes today though. I've just written everything down. Sending an email would be so much easier than trying to keep filling out those forms. I hope we can send an email.


----------



## Cedarmom

Kind of O/T, but did anyone else cry when they found the one at Daisy Baby Slings?








:







:







:

I'm so happy for them!


----------



## mama2liam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacksmom*
Have you tried this link for Angel Bottoms? http://www.angelbottomboutique.mywahmweb.com/store/

Thanks!! Yay, can I actually be done??! I wonder if there's any way I can find out...


----------



## Talula Fairie

I will be your personal diaper slave if any of you will give me even the tiniest hint for JMBS. I can't take anymore!! They have 2093840392840239849038490238432 links on that site!







:


----------



## SEEPAE

hint for the JMBS
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

right at this moment I bet its wrapped in cool cotton










(that really is a tough clue, LOL)


----------



## stacey0402

pssssssst......sometimes the site has a "search" area

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

...type "foundicon"


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
pssssssst......sometimes the site has a "search" area...
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

type "foundicon"










shhhhh thats a spoiler too








:


----------



## stacey0402

oops...off to figure out the spoiler thingy :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE

:LOL
Im having
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

to much fun using the spoiler function!!!


----------



## stacey0402

ok, i give up...how do i do a spoiler?


----------



## SEEPAE

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

[ spoiler ] minus the spaces [ / spoiler ]

did that give you a headache? :LOL


----------



## stacey0402

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

woo-hoo...off to edit my post


----------



## Mama~Love

Could I please get a hint for Apron Strings?? I can NOT find it anywhere!


----------



## tnrsmom

There is something in my pocket.


----------



## juliebuggie

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

this is fun shh you are all giveing away good hints!

I am all done yeah!
Good luck everyone there are great hints here!


----------



## ChattyCat

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

Y'all really should explain these things. I knew I was missing part of the conversation, but it took me an hour to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Mama~Love

I still don't see it. I've clicked every single link there.


----------



## mindycat72

*sob* If I buy anything else after the Loveybums stocking







(my first ever! Yeah!), I may find myself in the available group.

But now, now I'm being FORCED AGAINST MY WILL







to go through EACH AND EVERY PAGE of EACH AND EVERY SITE! *sob* The temptation....

The agony....









THE WASTE OF PERFECTLY GOOD BROWSING AND STALKING.......

Now, where is that "on the wagon" icon....


----------



## krazy4mykids

Im still stuck on JMBS and Jamtots


----------



## LizaBear

Could someone kindly give me a hint about the Nature's Spirit Site ?
I'm sure I'm missing something ridiculously obvious


----------



## LizaBear

Never mind - I found the link I'd not clicked on !


----------



## krazy4mykids

How is everyone sending in the codes. One email per site, or all on the same email???


----------



## nakagain

I bet it would be easier on them to send it all in one email


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddybearmom*







I still don't see it. I've clicked every single link there.

I FOUND IT!!! Geesh, and I've seen that page 5 times now. I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazy4mykids*
How is everyone sending in the codes. One email per site, or all on the same email???

Waiting until I've found them all, and sending in one email.

No need to make more work for them.


----------



## motherslittlehlpr

Didn't know you could do that....thanks!


----------



## phoenixoxo

Could I get a clue for Turtles Dreams and Crinkle Bottoms? I looked every where! I can't believe you found Turtle! I emailed for a clue and my email was returned undeliverable









Thanks!


----------



## Moon Faerie

Turtles Dreams:
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

it's with something for baby's bottom

There was a hint earlier for Crinkle Bottoms, look back through this thread. I think aorund page 10-11.


----------



## Mama~Love

I only have left!!!! Nature's Spirit Products! Any help with that?

Thanks to those who have helped me! I appreciate it!!


----------



## phoenixoxo

DONE!!! Thanks ladies! Now I can return to my regularly schedualed child care









It took me forever to just find the HINT for Crinkle. Uggh.


----------



## tnrsmom

So has anyone actually found Jamtots?


----------



## LEAW

Yep, it's near the pool!


----------



## Cedarmom

Operation Cloth Diapers...

Can y'all get in to find the icon? I see that it is 'closed for computer problems'. does that mean we killed it?

ETA: Never mind. It fixed itself (or someone has been slaving away to fix it for me.







)

BTW, JMBS is verrrry easy if you search and 'hunt' for it.


----------



## tnrsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
Yep, it's near the pool!









Why can I still not find it?


----------



## Cedarmom

Jamtots sure does feature a lot of products, huh?







I wonder if they come in different colors...


----------



## SaraMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cedarmom*
Jamtots sure does feature a lot of products, huh?







I wonder if they come in different colors...

I FINALLY found it!!!

I swear I looked at those *several* times yesterday, but couldn't find it!!!


----------



## phoenixoxo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Could someone kindly give me a hint about the Nature's Spirit Site ?
I'm sure I'm missing something ridiculously obvious

I am not very good with clues, but:

Take your time. Sit down with a cup of tea, and Wala! It's magic!


----------



## tnrsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaraMama*
I FINALLY found it!!!

I swear I looked at those *several* times yesterday, but couldn't find it!!!

I was going to the same products but througha different link.


----------



## ChattyCat




----------



## tnrsmom




----------



## tnrsmom

:


----------



## Mirriah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoenixoxo*
I am not very good with clues, but:

Take your time. Sit down with a cup of tea, and Wala! It's magic!

I'm not getting it. That site is torturing me!!! ...........







: AACK!


----------



## Mirriah

Does Stork Savers and Wallypop really exist?
No hints needed (YET ANYWAY!) but just want to be sure I'm not searching in vain.
These are the last ones I need, as well as Nature's Spirit.............


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mirriah*
Does Stork Savers and Wallypop really exist?
No hints needed (YET ANYWAY!) but just want to be sure I'm not searching in vain.
These are the last ones I need, as well as Nature's Spirit.............

Yup, they all exist. Well, they did yesterday anyway.


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Okay, after reading the whole thread and finding 8 of them so far, I have a question. Is it possible for a site to just have the number (not as a clickable link) and not the icon? Because on one of the sites that has been discussed here, I found a random number that might be it... but is that possible? Maybe I am just dense.


----------



## Cedarmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
Okay, after reading the whole thread and finding 8 of them so far, I have a question. Is it possible for a site to just have the number (not as a clickable link) and not the icon? Because on one of the sites that has been discussed here, I found a random number that might be it... but is that possible? Maybe I am just dense.


Does it have the little red x box right above it--like the picture didn't come thru? If so, then yes. As of yesterday there were two sites like that.


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cedarmom*
Does it have the little red x box right above it--like the picture didn't come thru? If so, then yes. As of yesterday there were two sites like that.

No, there was no evidence of a picture or link, working or otherwise. It's on Apron Strings, and if the random number I found is not the number than I am stumped. I've been looking at that one forever!







:


----------



## Cedarmom

I can't help you. I did that one before I started writing down info. I just looked and couldn't find it, either. It isn't the number on the bottom of the home page, though, if that's what you were thinking...

ETA: Okay. I just found it. Think diapers, but she hid it well...


----------



## krazy4mykids

I got them all but 3.

sisters of breastfeeding,
Stork savers
and natures spirit doesnt seem to be working


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Edited because I figured out what I needed to know. Thank you tnrsmom for saving my sanity!!


----------



## SaraMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazy4mykids*
I got them all but 3.

sisters of breastfeeding,
Stork savers
and natures spirit doesnt seem to be working

Yeah, natures spirit comes and goes for me. I just keep checking it, sometimes it's there for a few min, then it goes back down...


----------



## tnrsmom

I can say that all sites do have links. Actually I think 1 just has the numbers but all are up now. I finished this afternoon (with my partner







)

Tara, you are right on.


----------



## PigeonChld

I had the same thing on Apron Stings, I only saw the numbers.


----------



## RaggedyAnn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoenixoxo*
I am not very good with clues, but:

Take your time. Sit down with a cup of tea, and Wala! It's magic!

That is a great hint.....thanks for your help.

I am now done!!


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Is anyone else starting to almost "hallucinate" the little diaper picture when they've been on a big site for a long time? I'm on Chunky Monkey now, I feel like I've been clicking link after link after link forever and everytime I swear I can exactly picture the diaper icon and then it's not there.







: Umm, okay, maybe I should go to bed now.

ETA: I found it, very tricky! At first I thought I really was hallucinating it!


----------



## soccerchic21

I just signed up. I am on modified bedrest for the next two weeks to this will keep me busy while I sit on my butt!


----------



## zexplorers

nak

are the wahm's moving the icons??? i started stork warehouse earlier today and finished it up tonight and did not find the icon. being an engineer i think i'm pretty methodical but if they are being moved then that would make it tricky..... that's a big site to have to redo


----------



## lyndzelove

MWAHAHA 2AM and I can't stop hunting diapers!


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
nak

are the wahm's moving the icons??? i started stork warehouse earlier today and finished it up tonight and did not find the icon. being an engineer i think i'm pretty methodical but if they are being moved then that would make it tricky..... that's a big site to have to redo









Oh my, I know someone said that WAHMs could move the icons but it didn't occur to me that it might get moved in the middle of a particular person's search. That really would stink... hmm.


----------



## zexplorers

I just found it on a link that I had already been to earlier today because it had already changed color... I do wonder... or I could have missed it

I had read somewhere that the icons were being moved too - just curious if it's true...


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Okay, I've found 28 of them, just finished up with the D's, and I am GOING TO BED!!! This is crazy. I can't believe I got sucked into this. I wasn't going to do it... then somehow I was reading this thread and going to find them.









Oh well, it is better for me than cruising for random fluff to buy! I haven't bought anything... yet...


----------



## nakagain

Yes us WAHM's are moving around the icons.

Got to keep you all guesing


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
Oh my, I know someone said that WAHMs could move the icons but it didn't occur to me that it might get moved in the middle of a particular person's search. That really would stink... hmm.


That would irk me! Some of the bigger sites, I'd take a break. To think that I could have come back and the icon have been moved to somewhere I had looked. I'm glad I finished before all this moving the icon craziness started.

What's the point of moving the icon really? I mean, if we can e-mail the WAHM for a hint anyway, what purpose does moving the icon serve? Am I missing something?


----------



## vkberes

I don't like that icons are being moved. I have also done partial searches when I have time and when I come back and have to re-do everything it is kind of a bummer. I also don't see how it's helpful that you can e-mail a wahm for a clue and if you can't get back to their site for awhile it may be moved and therefore making the clue worthless. That's my early morning, half awake gripe.


----------



## zexplorers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nakagain*
Yes us WAHM's are moving around the icons.

Got to keep you all guesing



















This is supposed to be a fun thing - not frustrating - jmo


----------



## hsumam11

Is anyone else not able to get onto benjamuffin or nature's spirit products? Are there other links to get to bejamuffins? Just curious!


----------



## imp&pixie

I didn't have any trouble getting into Benjamuffins - I used this link http://www.benjamuffins.com/

Nature's Spirit came up fine for me with this link
http://www.geocities.com/naturesspiritproducts/

Is anyone else having problems with TLC Blankets? It is the only one I have left and nothing on the page does anything.


----------



## zexplorers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*

Is anyone else having problems with TLC Blankets? It is the only one I have left and nothing on the page does anything.

yep - me too


----------



## imp&pixie

Susan, TLC Blankets is back up now


----------



## zexplorers

Thanks Monique!!


----------



## LizaBear

I was offline most of the weekend, but am back on now.

I have 14 icons left to find.


----------



## LizaBear

But I bet all you guys are done now aren't you ?










Hunting all by my lonesome


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nakagain*
Yes us WAHM's are moving around the icons.

Got to keep you all guesing









I am so glad I got mine done in the first 24 hours. Moving them around would have driven me insane.

** looks at husband who helped her find some of them and nods a happy smile** :LOL


----------



## babykinsx2mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2liam*
Please someone make me feel better and say they didn't mark down which sites they found the codes on?? Cause I have NO idea if I got them all or not and there's no way to check







:
That's what I get for being too eager!!


I printed off a sheet and kept each and every code I found. That way I had no problem proving where I got them or anything. Incase a list got out or something. I know which area they were and such. Talk about too much time on my hands!


----------



## DreamingMama

Not me, I have no idea what it is your are speaking of? :LOL


----------



## Mama~Love

LizaBear- I still have 1 left! It's driving me insane!! I WILL find it, LOL!!


----------



## LizaBear

I've got 6 left.

I spent HOURS on Stork Savers yesterday - that site was aweful. Text overlapping, shifting around, multiple fonts, drove me nuts trying to figure out what I was clicking on at all. I was ready to pull my hair out.

I've got these left:
Precious Coverings
Purple Caterpillar Creations
Rousers Trousers
The Sling Lady
The Stork Wearhouse
Under the Cabbage Leaf


----------



## findingMYway

Is the contest over now or how many days are left?


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *findingMYway*
Is the contest over now or how many days are left?

Contest closes on July 2nd AFAIK


----------



## Mama~Love

WOOHOO!! I AM DONE!!! What a great feeling that is!!


----------



## Mama~Love

When e-mailing the codes, do you have to write the store's name with the code, or just the code??


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
I printed off a sheet and kept each and every code I found. That way I had no problem proving where I got them or anything. Incase a list got out or something. I know which area they were and such. Talk about too much time on my hands!

This is what I am doing too


----------



## krazy4mykids

I only have stork saver left *ugh*


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Am I the only one still doing this? I took a break for a few days. Then I spent FOREVER at For Baby with Love... way too many links there! Anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else was looking this late at night.


----------



## NathansMommy

Lol, I *just* started and haven't found any yet :LOL I keep meaning to start every day but there's just no time, but now I've started and I'm hooked... :yawning:


----------



## LizaBear

2 left !!

Purple Caterpillar Creations
Rousers Trousers


----------



## LizaBear

Make that only 1 - I just found the one at Rousers Trousers !


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NathansMommy*
Lol, I *just* started and haven't found any yet :LOL I keep meaning to start every day but there's just no time, but now I've started and I'm hooked... :yawning:

I was going to email you and get a hint about the one on TMMP - but I found it







That's one of 2 that I have :LOL


----------



## rainbowmoon

I have found 5 so far


----------



## LizaBear

Can someone supply a teeny hint on the Purple Caterpillar ?? It's driving me bonkers !!


----------



## Cedarmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Can someone supply a teeny hint on the Purple Caterpillar ?? It's driving me bonkers !!

CLOTH IS CUTE!!!!


----------



## LizaBear

I found it.

And I'm all done now !!


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Quote:

CLOTH IS CUTE!!!!

Quote:

I found it.
Wow, you're fast. I can't figure that clue out!









ETA: Never mind. It makes total sense once you find it! :LOL


----------



## Cedarmom

:LOL I didn't want to give it away tooooo easily. That takes the fun out of it.


----------



## LizaBear

Sorry - I should have said that I'd already found it before I saw the clue.

But it is a good clue


----------



## midstreammama

I have about 5 left....

But lucyluvs and stork saver are driving me crazy! I feel like I clicked everywhere and I can't find them. Does any one have a clue?

I tried emailing and both of mine came back to me.


----------



## mals*nutrition

lucyluvs- target, BRU and walmart all have one.
stork savers- not cloth diaper related at all, you use these items at the kitchen table.


----------



## Zanymom

can someone give me a clue for the mommy market place. It is a big site, and i am getting bored looking for it.


----------



## SEEPAE

its something you would cover with but not necessarily a diaper cover


----------



## Zanymom

ahh, found it. I looked their before but I must have been temporarily blind or something. :LOL

Thanks


----------



## Rebecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PigeonChld*
I had the same thing on Apron Stings, I only saw the numbers.

Apparently my diaper icon doesnt' show up for people using java (not coffee, LOL) or AOL. I have no idea why. Hint: it's on a 'fun' page, not one specifically about diapering, at the bottom. I don't know how to fix it to make it visible to everyone.


----------



## boingo82

Well I found this thread AFTER I had already gotten all 84. This was so educational! Not just in terms of learning about different WAHMs and their products...but in learning about what to do and what NOT to do in web design!


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
Pull up ANY item and click on EVERY link on that page.. ALL of them. Have something to say about it.

and yes, that is a hint. LOL :LOL

OMG - That was sneaky!!!
I took a break from searching and now I need to get 7 more before Sunday (when I will be going away and will have no internet access!!

I need to find:

The EC Store
For Baby With Love
Jam's Tots (I will check pool hint)
Northern Essence (impossible!!!!!)
Precious Beginnings
Stork Savers (It can't ne there either!!!)
The Sling Lady (looked thre thousands of times!!)

I am going to need a lot of coffee tonight!! :LOL


----------



## Quindin

OK, now I only have 2 left:

Jam's Tots
Northern Essences

Could anybody throw some hints my way?? I can't find anything about these on the thread...


----------



## Quindin

Ok People, I KNOW I am the only one still with links to find - I took a long break but I only have 2 left now.
Still, can't anyone give me some hints pleeeeaaaassseeee







: I need to go away this weekend and don't have much time left.
By the way - are the WAHMs still moving the icons around??


----------



## boingo82

Problem is, after 80-whatever sites, I don't remember where the icons are.


----------



## boingo82

Northern Essence...you'll find it soon. It's so easy...like buttah.


----------



## Steady101

jan tots clue was given earlier in the thread. Clue is swimwear.

northern essense clue-just keep searching.


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Northern Essence...you'll find it soon. It's so easy...like buttah.
























OMG - I looked there at least 10 times before! I SWEAR - it WAS NOT THERE!!
Thank you SO MUCH








Off tp Jamtots AGAIN


----------



## Quindin

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!!
I spent HOURS trying to find the icon at Jamtots when it had been right under my nose all this time!! I looked there SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many times and just did not see it!!

Now I am done!!


----------



## hsumam11

Anyone sent in their email and not get a confirmation email? Just curious why it's been several weeks and no email from them....


----------



## Kewpie

Quote:

Anyone sent in their email and not get a confirmation email? Just curious why it's been several weeks and no email from them....
Yep me too! Tried three times using 2 different email addys. Almost done too!


----------



## Quindin

After I sent them a worried e-mail about whether they received all my entries, I received a reply that said that they were almost done merging both the automatic list of icons and the one with the icon codes people sent by e-mail.
They will e-mail everyone with a list of how many icons they got so far!!! I hope they also list them by name... But maybe that is too much work - I am impresssed with the work those ladies have been doing! Can you imagine having over 6000 emails on your mailbox??


----------



## Undercover Hippie

I'm still working on it... I've got to hurry up though! I sort of forgot about it!


----------



## Steady101

hmmm I never got an email either. I sent them all in at once.


----------



## Undercover Hippie

A question for anyone who has done it...

On the sponsor list I printed there is "Hippy Love Child Designs" but there's no link for them... did something change, is a icon there, do you have the link to the site... I'm searching and can't find a site called that.

Thanks!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I never got an email confirming I found them all either and I was done after the 2nd day. I'm sure they are just swamped and will get to us all!


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
A question for anyone who has done it...

On the sponsor list I printed there is "Hippy Love Child Designs" but there's no link for them... did something change, is a icon there, do you have the link to the site... I'm searching and can't find a site called that.

Thanks!

It's suppose to be Little Earth Angels.


----------



## Undercover Hippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101*
It's suppose to be Little Earth Angels.

Aha... that would also answer my next question, why isn't Little Earth Angels on my printed out list? Thanks!


----------



## Steady101

no problem.


----------



## Lisa P

Ok...so after reading all 20 pages of this thread, I am not getting any closer to JamTots!!!! I have looked at swimwear six ways to Sunday. I have even done a search for swim and gone to all those item...and pool...and colors... PLEASE help!!! I need another clue!







:


----------



## Lisa P

Anyone want to give up a clue for Chunky MOnkey? I started this hunt thing 3 days ago... I'm more than halfway through but the CHunky M is eluding me. The earlier clue in this thread didn't get me anywhere. I think the WHAM moved the icon. Pretty please?


----------



## Quindin

When everything else fails, do a search for the word "decisions" - also works on Chunky Monkey


----------



## Quindin

JamTots - I found it the day before yesterday but now I went to check to give a hint to you but I can't find it anymore!! It is under swimwear but it only appears when they are grouped together - not individually...


----------



## Lisa P

I just found Chunky M...Thanks! Jambtots will be my undoing!!!!!


----------



## Quindin

PMed you


----------



## Lisa P

Thanks!!!!






















Now I'm on to cursing at Mommy's Little Sweetheart!


----------



## Lisa P

Got it!


----------



## Lisa P

I've been doing this WAAAY too long! NAyone got any guidance on Under the Cabbage Leaf? Still looking for Mommy's Little Sweetie too...








:


----------



## Lisa P

I'm just in here talking to myself







...so sad on a Friday night. Found Cabbage leaf though...


----------



## jenjenfirenjen

Any hints for We Cee Dee? I'm thinking it must be one of the Advocacy products. I've looked everywhere else. It's my last one (besides Wallypop, whose website is not currently working apparently) and I'm running out of steam! Thanks!


----------



## jenjenfirenjen

Never mind. Found We Cee Dee (not where I thought it was.) Anyone know what's up with Wallypop? Their site says "Under Construction."


----------



## Lisa P

I e-mailed the folks at Diaper Decisions and they tried to get in contact with Wallypop. Since they couldn't they gave me credit for Wallypop anyhow. Send them a note...perhaps they will do the same...

OK y'all...I'm about to tear my hair out... I really need a GOOD darn clue for Chunck Monkey...I'm at my witts end!!! please help!!!







:


----------



## jenjenfirenjen

oh, decisions, decisions. seek and ye shall find. yes that's a chunky monkey clue.


----------



## supercrunch

Has anyone recieved an update from the diaper decisions site?

I emailed them a few weeks ago after I finished to ask how we know for sure that they have record of all of the sites we found. They said they'd be sending out update emails last week, but I never got anything from them


----------



## Guinevere

Wallypop's back up....just found the clue there!









Guin


----------



## Steady101

I still haven't gotten any emails either and I finished real early.


----------



## Steady101

i always search for hunt.


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa P*
Ok...so after reading all 20 pages of this thread, I am not getting any closer to JamTots!!!! I have looked at swimwear six ways to Sunday. I have even done a search for swim and gone to all those item...and pool...and colors... PLEASE help!!! I need another clue!







:

I like suits with UV protection.


----------



## Steady101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa P*
I've been doing this WAAAY too long! NAyone got any guidance on Under the Cabbage Leaf? Still looking for Mommy's Little Sweetie too...








:

utcl- how do you know which kind to use?

mls-get this for a friend and they can pick out anything they want.


----------



## Lisa P

Thank you thank you all for hints!! I'm finally done... Anyone need help?
Lisa







:


----------



## bfcdapmamam

YES







:

Heirloom baby
WAHMarama

Anyone?


----------



## Cedarmom

HB--you can carry a three year old in that??? Amazing...


----------



## bfcdapmamam

Thank you







, anyone else?


----------



## Steady101

wahm-some use it in their wipes solution

I got my confirmation email. woo hoo


----------



## midstreammama

My last one is Precious COverings...anyone have a clue for me?


----------



## jenjenfirenjen

Precious Coverings...I wonder if she does custom orders?


----------



## midstreammama

i'm done yay!!!


----------



## LizaBear

Anyone else getting anxious for mid-July to come around to here the winners announced ?


----------



## apcanadianmamma

Woohoo. I'm down to one left.

Does anyone have a little clue for Precious Beginnings Diapers n Things - I tried emailing her but haven't heard back.

Anyone?

ETA - nevermind, I just found it










I'M DONE!!!







:LOL


----------



## boingo82

I guess now the question is, what would you do if you were one of the grand winners? ALL THAT FLUFF!!


----------



## mamasgirls

I am very anxious to hear the winners! I did complete all of them, but I never win anything- so I'm sure it won't be me


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
I guess now the question is, what would you do if you were one of the grand winners? ALL THAT FLUFF!!

I'd just be VERY VERY thankful honestly. The timing wouldn't be any better for us - but that's a whole other thread


----------



## bfcdapmamam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101*
wahm-some use it in their wipes solution


Thanks, but I looked there and it isn't there at least not anymore, anyone else?


----------



## LizaBear

WHAMarama :

Say you're wearing a coat with many pockets - big pockets - wouldn't you like something to stuff into those pockets so they don't feel so empty ?


----------



## bfcdapmamam

YEA! Thank you







.


----------



## daysofelijah

AHH
I have one left. I can't find Wee Cee Dee. I think I've clicked on every link!!! Any hints, puh-lease???

YAY! Found it, I'm finally done...I think!


----------



## mindycat72

Where do we email our checklist?


----------



## ChattyCat

I gave up. I had all but 14 of the codes written down on my checklist by the computer. I had started writing down codes when the links weren't working for a while. I think dh threw out my checklist.







I am not going to be doing all that again. Good luck to all you mommas who stuck it out!


----------



## ChloesMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykinsx2mom*
A hint.. on Noggin, do a search for the image name :LOL It will come up as an item! LOL so much easier then trying to search all those catagories!


Thanks so much! I spent waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long at that $%^&*() site!!!


----------

